# My 2013 showcase of sorts.



## Corwin Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

http://dwngrd.bandcamp.com/album/ersatzteile

Mostly ambient music, with bits of techno and noise. Worth listening to if you're into this sort of thing.

Like it? hate it?


----------

